# problem? please reply quick



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

last nite my tank was a little bit cloucy and this morning it was so cloudy that you could see anything in the tank. and my p's just stayed in a group and the corner and didnt really move. i vacuumed the gravel and changed 20% of the water and it has slightly cleared up. Now my P's are swimming around and swimming up to the top of the tank. is the p's swimming around and always going to the top of the tank a good sign or is itt a bad sign ohh and i also put ammo lock in to detoxify the ammonia
thanks 
PS sorry about the double post but people told me to post in water chem to get better advise and i am very concerned about my P's


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

oh yea i added my old air pump and new air stones on them. i put in an old powerfilter with new carbon. and i took out some dying plants. are these things that im doing right? and if not please tell what else i could do. The water has gotten less cloudy over the last 2 hours and can see my P's now. Please give me all the help you can
Thanks every1


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

oh yea another thing i was wondering if i should get the chemical to clear water or if i should just wait it out and hope for the best
Thanks again


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

ADD A CARBON INSERT TO YOUR FILTER DUDE...AND WAIT...IT SHOULD CLEAR UP


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

IT WAS PROBLY FROM OVER FEEDING TOO


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

aight thanks fer the info. Ihooked up my old powerfilter and put brand new carbon i that and it is slowly clearing up now


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM AND I PUT TWO CARBON THINGS IN MY FILTER AND IT CLEARED UP IN A COUPLE HOURS.


----------

